
Security Flaws with Apple's Two-Factor Authentication - wojtekkru
https://privacylog.blogspot.com/2019/05/security-flaws-with-apples-two-factor.html
======
bristleworm
I don't really see a security flaw here. The lack of documentation may be
justified, but the way I read this is that we don't know what exactly is send
to Apple. They could very well use hashed and salted passwords to verify.

